# VOTE- Live baiting- Tank or Bait tube



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi all,

After some recent experimentation with live baiting, and more planned...... 
I was interested to get an idea on who uses live bait tanks vs bait tubes. I have built a sturdy, minimalist bait tube, but i already hate it... any extra drag (besides a fish on my line) really p!sses me off... and i'm keen to build a live bait tank. I have a design in mind, so no stress to do, and i think the extra weight is heaps easier to deal with (much experience here with big 1-3 night away trips where i'd have over 30kg in the yak).
I guess i would love to put one of those voting things on here, but i don't know if i can/or how to. So perhaps just a response if you're interested to know too?

So, targeted at those who chase fish in the open water (kings, Cobes, Macs, whatever), using squid and Yakkas, slimeys and what not....
* What do you use, live bait tank, or Bait tube?*

Love to know your thoughts.

Thanks, Levi


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

Yep this was my attitude after SWR. I reckon a bait tank is the way to go.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Levi

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=53926&p=555422#p555422

These look the duck's nuts. Best of all, Tom builds 'em and ships 'em for $ 40. You don't have to do a thing (he hasn't got a day job). Just PM him with your request. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Trevor


----------



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

I prefer my tube though I will admit that I don't like the extra drag. Advantage for me is its location- outside the yak, attached to anchor trolley line, Price -$7, and no machinery. Holds 10 squid all day or just as many yakkas.


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks Boys.

Trevor- that does look luverly! But i get the feeling you are pulling my leg at that rate??? Seriously though, i'd pay $40 for a tank pre-fabed if thats legit. Tom being Mr X? 
This is exactly what i am planning, except i was going to use an esky which i located on sale at Super cheap at the moment..... if that Jerry can adaption fits the back of my profish, definite alternative there. I too would use a hand pump, i HATE batteries. 

Mudpat- i agree, cheap, and guaranteed fresh water, but the drag is, well a real drag... i think its live bait tank time.

Thanks for the correspondence, always good to hear others opinions.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Levi said:


> Thanks Boys.
> Trevor- that does look luverly! But i get the feeling you are pulling my leg at that rate??? Seriously though, i'd pay $40 for a tank pre-fabed if thats legit. Tom being Mr X?


That's him. Live bait tank guru. Pm him for the bargain of the year!


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

G'day Levi,

I've been using tubes for years. They go right back to the early days of the forum (from the US pioneers):
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=3371&hilit=tube
Followed by the early Aussie versions:
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=7558&hilit=tube

Cheap, easy to build and they work - but have their limitations. I find the yakkas fins get a bit worn, the tube adds drag, it bangs against the hull, and it can get in the way at the worst times (particularly when it's windy).

The main reason I initially explored the tank option was to solve the problem of catching livies land-based, transporting them to launch without slipping a disk and rusting up the back of the car, and getting them out on the water without the added hassle of changing to the tube.

The hardest part was sourcing the tank - requirement was: 20 litres, low profile (for ease in carrying and stability on the yak), solid carry handle, big lid, and water tight.

Having solved that problem by installing a hatch in a (cheap) 20litre water tank, plus the standard over-the-side electric bilge pump, I found I preferred it over the tube on the water.

Swapped the bilge for a smaller in-line pump through the scupper, to get rid of the annoying bit hanging in the water.

Initially, the chunky lead-acid battery didn't bother me, but after recently changing to a tiny li-ion for the sounder, I explored the option of getting rid of the heavy battery powered pump altogether (doesn't seem right to use a motor on a kayak).

The hand-pump is a massive improvement over the electric system. Simple, effective, and hassle free.

I'm setting up a small factory in Mitchelton, Queensland. Just one employee so far (a bit unco, but Trevor is cheap ;-) ).


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Cheers Mate,

I tried again this morning- picked up a half dozen kingy sized candy (Yakkas) at Gordons bay. Loaded up the tube, and played around with the distance behind yak to take it to WCI off Clovelly. Basically i got it to a nice distance where it sat back enough to stay under the surface, but not hinder the yak or rudder. The drag was reduced, but nonetheless i would rather not have it... Definitely converting to a bait tank, no two ways about it.
Also- i noted the fins on the yakkas were worn a bit, they seemed healthy enough, but it was only an hour or 2.

Thanks again.

Cheers,


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

One tip that will also make your baits last longer if you are going down the bait tank route. Try and get a round container. That way they don't get "stuck" swimming into a corner and can do easy loops of the tank. Makes it that little bit easier for them. And don't use white if you are planning on getting squid. They have difficulty keeping their colour blending with the white and it stresses them out a bit. Dark coloured internals are better.


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks Jon. 
I am heading to the garage now to measure up the pro-fish and work out the best design for it. Might have to make a journey to supercheap and bunnings (urgh) and collect some goodies!
Thanks,


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Also make sure that you sanded the inside of the tube smooth. I haven't seen any damage to my yakas or slimies.
No sharp bits inside and nowhere for them to get stuck.

Did you manage to convert any of your yakas ?


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

I still haven't seen a bait tank yet (as sexy and functional as Tom's is) where it's easy to get a livie out of whilst on the water, with the tank sitting behind you. Yakkas and slimies are just so damn hard to catch one handed and I always feel like I'm about to tip. Or I pull a muscle! That's why I've been sticking with the tube until now. But I'm in complete agreement about the drag issue and the hassle of transferring them. I would love an in-hull solution utilizing the hatch directly in front of the seat on the revo. But that's also where my essential tackle goes.


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

NOTHING!!

Cloey is a dead duck at the moment.. i really should move on, but i was so convince that perseverance and the right bait would do it. Good tides too. BUT a westerly was blowing and i was recently reminded by someone wiser in Kingies than i that this can shut them down ( i need an excuse right now!!).

That's 2 days out, live squid yesterday and beautiful Live yakkas today, for nothing but one gobby (mouthing) of the squid yesterday, and that was probably a Rock cod! hah.

The positive i guess is i have located a very plentiful bait ground at Cloey.... but what's the point if there are no predators!?

Off to Botany tomorrow, trying to learn the ropes on bigger fish. Lessons to learn, then i am out again in the yak on different grounds.

Cheers,


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

Catching livies one handed is bloody hard! Even without reaching round behind you. I was going to get a green fish net from a pet shop and bend it to fit in the hole. Should make life a little easier.


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

I actually have one of those nets already and it's still dificult! I think maybe I just don't have the balance (or trust) to sit sideways on my yak whilst in the swell to allow me to access the tank easily


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Levi said:


> Off to Botany tomorrow, trying to learn the ropes on bigger fish.


The little success we have had around Botany has been collecting squid around Bare Island and then heading out around Cape Banks (turn left out of the heads). Downrig squid or yakkas between 10 and 20m marks.
This has since been confirmed by a number of regulars that fish the area.
Rob.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Seen Southerly's option? One way of keeping livies in front of you.

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=31867&p=335329&hilit=Sink#p335329


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks Rob!

i am out with a mate tomorrow who is teaching me the ropes in a stinker on BIG fish. After that i will head there in the Yak and test out the new livie tank!!! Whoooot. 
I have spent a few $ today shopping around and picking up little bits and pieces. I will post the end product tomorrow night when it is complete.. so far it is looking pretty sweet!

Its my last week off work, so making the most of it!.

thanks


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm all the way over to the dark side now...

Live bait tank completed. Test run tomorrow morning.
here is the link to the design.
viewtopic.php?f=12&t=54113


----------

